# You Fang-Banger Wannabe!



## Albino-Kitsune (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm such a sucker for vampires. ;-;

That being said, there are two series I'm squeeing about, fersrsly.

The first one: True Blood.
Based off the Sookie Stackhouse series of books, it's a down-south tale of vampires coming out of the coffin and beginning to mainstream. It's an HBO series, full of sex and murder and drugs. But god is the show addictive. 

I should really read the book series to see if the characters have as much personality as they do on the show. Also, well, for the fact that I'm curious if the books are as... deviant as the show.



Secondly: Hellsing.
The new OVA is by far some of the best animation and action I've seen. I absolutely love the manga, I love the characters. The first anime series done before the manga was even completly sucked balls. What the F. Why does Incognito exist. Why. And I seriously thought Alucard was hinted to be JESUS at the end of those DVD's, not Count Dracula like he is.

The 4th OVA is out and the 9th manga is on it's way. I'm losing my shit over it. I really am. *silly fangirl moment* I can't wait to see Rip Van Winkle and her magic bullets. AND SCHRODINGER! Mad love for the 'Verevolve' boy. *squees over the german accent*


Not really watched many other good shows involving vampires. Really hated Buffy. The Underworld Series was pretty rock-ass... only cause the first one had such a comic-book feel to the action. They dropped the ball with the second one. But it had a sex scene so I guess they thought it was a success. (notrly.)

What about you? Any vampire series that has a place in your neck/heart?


----------



## Hanazawa (Oct 22, 2008)

I am watching True Blood. it rocks me.

unfortunately I think Bill is more attractive when he's not being all vampiric. :[


----------



## mottled.kitten (Oct 22, 2008)

I haven't seen True Blood, but I love the Southern Vampire series--they are so. funny. o__o


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Oct 22, 2008)

Hanazawa said:


> I am watching True Blood. it rocks me.
> 
> unfortunately I think Bill is more attractive when he's not being all vampiric. :[



Where as I think the fangs are what brings the sex. XD
He's... really posessive. o-O That's what gets to me, is that he says he's mainstreaming and then runs around killing people. I can understand the trailer tipping, but her Uncle? Damn.




mottled.kitten said:


> I haven't seen True Blood, but I love the Southern Vampire series--they are so. funny. o__o



Are they? :3
That's good to hear. Gives me something to look forward to then once I get around to getting the books. xD


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 23, 2008)

Vampires are sexy XD
Although I haven't really seen much or read all that much around them. They still interest me though and I try to go out and see all the new releases feature vampires. If anyone could give me any recommendations I would appreciate it ^_^
I has fangs XD


----------

